# anxiety,loud noises?...this may help



## 15820 (Oct 19, 2005)

briefly...i suffer from loud noises from my stomach when i am nervous. it is mainly gas. it gets so loud sometimes. i am taking a herb...it is a combination of passiflora, avena sativa and lemon balm and it is made by a company known as Natures Aid but this is in the Uk. There will be other brands but make sure it has all 3 ingredients in it first. Trust me, this really worked!!! The recommended dosage is 2-3 a day but i take 6 in the morning to calm me down and the manufacturers said it was fine. downside is that sometimes with it i feel a big sedated or spaced out.


----------



## 23049 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey, thanks for your recommendation..I'm new on here, and haven't been diagnosed with anything yet.I have the same exact symptoms you're describing. I have a dr appointment next week, but I know any relief is probably far away. I'm going today to look for those supplements. Thanks!Loomish


----------



## 23049 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok I went to my health food store, and could only find passiflora, avena sativa and lemon balm sold seperately as herbal tea leaves. So I bought some of all 3 and made some hot tea. That was the best I could for now. I also bought some peppermint leaf capsuls (not oil). I'm trying it all, we'll see how it goes down on Monday...







Loomish


----------



## 21555 (Dec 28, 2005)

I think i found what you mentioned at this website and they ship internationally. http://www.yourhealthfoodstore.co.uk/detai...ena_sativa.htmlIt's 4.99 pounds for a bottle of 60 tablets which is about $8.57 USA so I am planning to get some. Thanks for the tip, my stomach always makes embarrassing noises.


----------

